# Which school



## tylerthehans (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi I was Wondering what school are good for pastry chefs 

what is th eaverage salary for a pastry chef.


:chef: :chef: :chef:


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

The "big 3" (Johnson & Wales, CIA & NECI) all have very respectable Pastry programs. What are the parameters for you? Career placement? Externships?


----------

